# Birthday without my husband



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

Today is the first birthday I have spent without my husband in over 20 years. 
I saw my family and friends, but I am still so sad. When will this ever be better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry that you're so down.It's good you have friends and family to share with and though I may be an anonymous poster I wanted to extend my best wishes on your birthday.Though these are trying times for you,things will eventually get better down the road whatever the outcome of your M.Take care.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

happy birthday, mine was pretty depressing when i got in bed alone. it'll get better


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I've had a birthday and a wedding anniversary already. Dreading the first holiday season coming up.
My birthday wasn't that bad. My anniversary was horrible because it coincided with him moving out and me discovering that he was leaving me for a 13 yr. affair partner.
My girlfriends took me out to an expensive dinner bought me gifts and cried with me. I think the copious amounts of alcohol made the crying worse. Quit counting after my 4th martini.
It gets better, promise.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I am sorry. It gets easier but there is no definite time frame. I had my 40th and 41st and 2 anniversaries without him. Divorce is just in the process. I am feeling happiness and liberated finally. My advice....be easy on yourself. Buy yourself a cake....just dont eat it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

It does get better - my divorce petition arrived on what would have been our 10th wedding anniversary, then my birthday was a few weeks later. My friends took me out and got me utterly sh*t-faced and I had a great time. This Xmas I will be with my family in a cottage somewhere drinking heavily and getting beaten by my dad at cards. Life goes on and so will you, just make sure you have something to do and people to be with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

